# Wading instead of Wasting



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I was walking around a creek today..I saw a squirrel running across a live oak limb. he stopped in the middle and I let her fly. I missed the head but got him in the neck.1&1/2 inches bellow the back of the his head. He dropped instantly into the water the only way to get him was to wade up to my thighs.. needless to say we both got wet. .


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Tried to send pics but I'm dealing with a new phone and don't got it figured out yet r


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good recovery.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good man...that's a good example to be setting


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good in MS but you'd die of exposure up here in New England. :bowdown:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol Dayhiker maybe you should go hunting in neoprene fishing waders? ???? 
I know I can wade through thin ice in mine without getting cold... You might look a little silly walking through the woods in those things though, being moss green bib overalls in diving suit material with the boots attached. But they'll keep you warm in any weather, I'll guarantee you that much????

Actually, for still hunting it might not be such a bad idea... Enables you to sit on the forest floor for hours without the cold creeping up your butt.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I hear what you are saying. But I'm an in and out kind of guy (just ask my wife). Not much for still hunting... sitting still, for me, means nap time. :king:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> I hear what you are saying. But I'm an in and out kind of guy (just ask my wife). Not much for still hunting... sitting still, for me, means nap time. :king:


LOL !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! Never let your game go to waste. Quite a few years ago after shooting several ducks over an ice covered slough in Alberta, I waded in to retrieve them. It was -20 F, but the drop in temperature had been sudden over night, so the ice would not bear my weight. By the time I got out, my pants were like iron and my hands were like boards. I could not get the keys to the truck out of my pocket. Good thing a neighbor was with me, so he fished my keys out and drove us home to warm up. At my age now, I think I would just not shoot the ducks!!! I have become a fair weather hunter.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Now that's a hunter! Grabbing the game out of an icy stream no less...hats off. Makes supper taste all that much better. You earned (and owned!) that 'un.

At least the wade was in the southern USA instead of Minnesota!


----------



## Charlie-2007 (Apr 2, 2015)

It's a unforgetable experiment .


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah the water was still pretty warm for Dec. . Even in mississippi


----------

